# Which license does wmv file need........?



## satyamy (Jan 25, 2007)

I was trying to play some wmv file in Window Media Player 9
but it ask to download some license to play
which license they need
i tried to play it in VLC Player but it shows only different different red, blue, green, black colours block as like the video is being corrupt n not the picture
is their any other software to play
or How do i play this ...................?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 25, 2007)

Download and install KLite codec and play with the Media Player Classic supplied.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 25, 2007)

i installed klmcodec161.exe from digit's CD & tries to play in media player classis 
but got error 
cannot render the file
from whr can i get klite codec.............?


----------



## n2casey (Jan 25, 2007)

Download  K-Lite Mega Codec Pack & u can find many more codecs here.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you download the video from the net?

What error did Media Player Classic throw up when you tried to play it?

Was it some *codec not found* or an *error in the VideoStream*?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 25, 2007)

+1 Install K-lite codec pack & forget all playback issues.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 25, 2007)

when i tried to play that file in window media player
frist it shows opening file
than it shows acquiring license
than it opens 1 windows (Which has says page cannot display)
n it dosent play............?


----------



## forever (Jan 25, 2007)

its a drm protected file i reckon , i dont think klite will solve this , there was thread on the forum few days back , search for it.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 25, 2007)

forever said:
			
		

> its a drm protected file i reckon , i dont think klite will solve this , there was thread on the forum few days back , search for it.


yes ur right
klite was unable to solve
i have to search


----------



## satyamy (Jan 27, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> file u r trying 2 play is protected ...... happens 2 me many times when i download video tuts from torrents ........ & damn i endup in situation similar as urs .....


 
i too downloaded the same content
some video tut.................

actually reading ebooks from monitor is little boring


----------



## firewall (Jan 27, 2007)

Get some decrypting tools and try to convert to a unprotected format.

search for  FairUse4WM  and SoundTaxi .

Hope that helps .


----------

